# Modem for BSNL Broadband Connection. It's quite URGENT!



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, I finally decided to go for a Broadband from the sh3tting Dial-up of Reliance . Anyway, here's my Q: Do I need to buy a good modem or the modem which BSNL issues will suffice?? If no, suggest me a good modem for Rs. 1k []. And how much speed will I get with 256Kbps Unlimited plan?? Like, 3KBps or 4.5KBps [which are shown on the download accelerators like GetRight or Orbit] Please tell me guys.


----------



## i dont exist (Mar 16, 2009)

hi

1)you have option to rent or buy modem from the isp so you have to choose

2) 256/8=32kBps

3) type i modem only have i ethernet port you can change modem if you want


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2009)

25-30KBps


----------



## choudang (Mar 16, 2009)

1. don't warry... BSNL will provide you the modem... just go thru the following

```
*bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm
```
2. It is showing 25-30 Kbps on IDM and uTorrent


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ThanQ guys. And in 512Kbps?? How much speed??


----------



## i dont exist (Mar 16, 2009)

512/8=64kBps max


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> ^^ThanQ guys. And in 512Kbps?? How much speed??


just divide by 8 any speed in kbps and you will get it in KBps.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 16, 2009)

^^Oh! Thanks for the formula . Anyway, how much hrs will it take to download 2Gigs of file?? Please tell me!


----------



## vikrant333 (Mar 16, 2009)

in 2-8 night unlimited i download almost 5.5GB in 2MBPs plan


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 18, 2009)

^^How much speed was it showing??


----------

